# Wanna trade???



## gto0311 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey everyone does anybody wanna trade a set of after market rims forca ps3, psmove, rockband, a lot of games and a set of stock GTO wheels? If so, let me see wat ya got.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I got a set of stock 17's in perfect condition. 
Let me know if your interested.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

never mind I miss read your post the first time.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

A ps3? LOL good luck with that.


----------

